# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  does CAT work on its own?

## DrKraken42

Does CAT work on its own, or does it require me to do RCs during the day? sorry if this is a stupid question.

----------


## DrKraken42

Bump, becuase I have another question: can I go one week to reset my wake time to normal, then begin a week of getting up an hour earlier then normal?

----------


## cooleymd

I don't think you have to do all the stuff in this video talk, and that you can mix it up a bit but it is a good overview of the theory underlying the technique
(I particularly think you can get away with 1hr or 45 min or even 30 minute adjustments, but be sure to be active and reality check on the wake up early days)
(If you wake up on the sleep late days RC and then just rest if you can't WILD or fall back asleep don't get up until time)

----------


## 13WAR08T

It works on its own by increasing your consciousness during your late hours of REM sleep similarly to the WBTB technique; however you need to do reality checks, questioning your reality frequently and being aware of your surroundings, body and thoughts for the full 90 minutes on the days you wake up early.  You'll still want to do reality checks throughout the day to maximize the chances of the technique being successful and increase the number of lucid dreams you have.
You should have a regular sleep cycle when you start CAT so taking a week to set this up before you start sounds like a good idea.

----------

